# Handmade Link and Zelda costumes



## qwertymodo (Nov 1, 2010)

My gf and I made Link and Zelda costumes for Halloween this year.  They turned out pretty awesome (except for the picture of me, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )



 

 




Some close ups


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that looks pretty awesome


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2010)

And of course, any Non-gamers wondered who the hell you came as & you spent half the night telling them all about Link & his wondrous adventures


----------



## qwertymodo (Nov 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> And of course, any Non-gamers wondered who the hell you came as & you spent half the night telling them all about Link & his wondrous adventures



Lol it was funny how all the kids got it and all the adults thought I was Robin Hood


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure any gamer would recognize link.  The Zelda one, not so much.

Also, she's a cutie, congrats.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2010)

qwertymodo said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO. The kids at my school would be like, "WHO THE F**K IS ZELDA?".


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 1, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> LMFAO. The kids at my school would be like, "WHO THE F**K IS ZELDA?".



LOL SAME. xD
My case is worse. They go like "WHO THE **** IS A BOWSER?"


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice costumes. It's nice to see people making costumes rather than just buying them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Those costumes are really cool! Musta take a long time to be made


----------



## craplame (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, you made that yourself? That's pretty impressive. But, those are some pretty rad costumes.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 11, 2010)

must have took you time hehe


----------



## oedipusRex_09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, those are pretty incredible. The attention to detail and the patience it probably took to make them. Did you have any help? Are you a costume designer? You definitely have a gift.


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 26, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> qwertymodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually kids think Link is Zelda especially in non-English countries


----------



## RPG_Lover (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome costumes! I'd be interested in seeing a step by step as to how you did it. (materials, process, etc)


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought, Hmmm that looks familiar for some reason.. And was gonna post how awesome it is.
But then I saw post #2.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I think we can lock this now


----------

